# grafiktreiber für ati mobility radeon hd 4650



## s0nx (3. September 2011)

*grafiktreiber für ati mobility radeon hd 4650*

also ich bin schon auf der suche nach einen grafiktreiber update für meine freundin aber selbst auf der amd seite funktioniert das nicht , ich hab das programm geladen wo er es automatisch erkennt aber die karte ist nicht kompatibel sagt das programm.  wo könnte ich denn einen treiber herunterladen?


----------



## Crenshaw (3. September 2011)

*AW: grafiktreiber für ati mobility radeon hd 4650*

Geh auf die Seite vom Herrsteller des Notebooks. Da kann man angepasste Treiber runterladen. Hatte dasselbe Problem auch


----------



## Schlingel (3. September 2011)

*AW: grafiktreiber für ati mobility radeon hd 4650*

AMD Mobile Catalyst Download - ComputerBase


Nimm die..

mfg


----------

